# LETS JUST BUILD , BUILD OFF !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

To many call outs and people saying the Build off's that are lined up dont fit there build style ! To many people saying i need a build off to build something ! And funny ass fool preaching they got skills or what not but aren't building shit ! So heres my LAY IT LOW CALL OUT ! 


_*ANYTHING GOES ! ANY KIT ! ANY STYLE ! ANY LEVEL OF DETAIL ! </span></span>



Gudie line's !

#1 ---- IF YOU DONT HAVE KIT ON HAND TO BUILD THEN DONT JOIN !

#2 ---- DONT ASK ANY STUPID ASS QUESTIONS ITS SIMPLE ! OPEN A KIT AND BUILD IT ! NO NEED TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT IT OR WHAT YOU HAVE PLANNED ! 80% OF MOST BUILDERS ON HERE OVER TALK THERE SKILLS AND PLANS SO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD IT WE WILL SEE WHAT YOU WANTED TO DO WHEN ITS DONE !

#3 --- YOU MUST SHARE PROGRESS PICS ! JUST PICS NO STORY LINE ! THE PIC TELL YOUR STORY .

#4 --- SHUT UP AND BUILD IT ! YOU HAVE TIL MAY 1ST !

THERE WILL A FEW PRIZES TO UNLEASH TO THE TOP 3 THAT STAND OUT ! 


REMEMBER NO TALKING ABOUT IT OR YOU WILL BE ASKED TO NOT TAKE PART AND YOUR BUILD WILL BE DELETED ! HAND ANY QUESTION OR COMMENTS THROW PMS WITH THE BUILDER THAT POSTED PIC !

<span style=\'colorurple\'>THIS IS A SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD BUILD OFF !  JUST POST A PIC OF WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH ONLY NO WISH LIST , NO BUILD LIST , JUST 1 PIC WITH A DATE AND START BUILDING ! AND 1 PIC OF WHERE YOUR AT AT LEAST ONCE A DAY!*_


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heavy Weight Build off????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 10 2008, 09:02 PM~10385919
> *Heavy Weight Build off????
> *


CHUBBY WERE STILL ON FOR THAT 1 ! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well i do have this... 

i'm down


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive never done a buildoff yet and im workin on one right now that i really wanna finish and i think this will help. ive got a quite a bit done but NOWHERE near done. would that be ok if i join with it?? ill get a pic here in a couple mins


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 10 2008, 09:07 PM~10385959
> *ive never done a buildoff yet and im workin on one right now that i really wanna finish and i think this will help. ive got a quite a bit done but NOWHERE near done. would that be ok if i join with it?? ill get a pic here in a couple mins
> *


PLEASE READ THE GUDIE LINES ITS SIMPLE !



_*SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD IT !*_


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok sorry homie just thought id ask since i already started it. wasnt sure if it had to be new or not. pics on the way


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im down...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2008, 08:13 PM~10386005
> *PLEASE  READ  THE  GUDIE  LINES    ITS  SIMPLE  !
> SHUT THE  FUCK  UP  AND  BUILD  IT  !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 10 2008, 09:15 PM~10386020
> *ok sorry homie just thought id ask since i already started it. wasnt sure if it had to be new or not. pics on the way
> *


ALRIGHT RYAN DELET THIS TARDS COMMENTS ! HE CAN'T READ SO HE WONT MISS IT ANYWAYS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 10 2008, 09:15 PM~10386023
> *im down...
> *


MAY BE WE SHOULD HAVE "CAN I READ THE GUDIE LINES BUILD OFF''

SEEMS LIKE NO ONE HAS DONE IT YET ! 


IF YOUR IN THEN JUST POST A PIC OF YOUR BUILD ! NO COMMENTS ! LET YOUR WORK DO THE TALKIN ! 

IS IT REALLY THAT HARD TO BUILD ? TOO PAY ATTENTION TO A FEW SIMPLE RULES ! 

*I AM TIRED OF WORDS, I WANT ACTION ! * :uh:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey man listen..I dont have the kit right now that I want to use but its a really cool kit so Im ganna get it later..For now though i will build a different kit. but my camera batterys are dead so umm.. Im just ganna start it.. Im ganna build the best model ever.. yea better then any one any where.. It will be the best.. you will look at i and die it will be so cool.. Does any one know how to make it bounce? I need help.. Does it have to be painted to be cool? Will you still love me if my car dont bounce? How bout if i build a truck does that count? will that make you like me thats why I build so you will like me so what has to happen for that.. Oh shit my dog just ate the kit i was going to use.. Man that sucks I had it painted so pimp.. It would have been the best thing ever.. I will start a different one then.. My batterys are still dead not sure where my charger is. Do you have one you could send me? Im pretty sure my model will have a custom frame and even a custom interior but i have to go and buy some stuff first.. Anyone have some free shit they can send me? I cant buy online so i need you shit free. Can i have someone else build parts of my model? Will you build my interior for me.. I cant pay you but I want you to make it cool. I dont want you to yell at me liek you do other people so I will add a nice picture here for you of my beyond pimp ass builds.. 









See i build the best shit ever.. Sorry bout the pic My camera sucks and my hand was in the way but I didnt think anyone could handle seeing the model anyways because it was so cool..So can I join or what..



Now David.. You should know I had to fuck with ya.. I think I covered everything that pisses me off in this forum and everything you said not to do.. Sorry to any of you suckers that actually read all that shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 10 2008, 10:27 PM~10386140
> *Hey man listen..I dont have the kit right now that I want to use but its a really cool kit so Im ganna get it later..For now though i will build a different kit. but my camera batterys are dead so umm.. Im just ganna start it.. Im ganna build the best model ever.. yea better then any one any where.. It will be the best.. you will look at i and die it will be so cool..  Does any one know how to make it bounce? I need help.. Does it have to be painted to be cool? Will you still love me if my car dont bounce? How bout if i build a truck does that count? will that make you like me thats why I build so you will like me so what has to happen for that.. Oh shit my dog just ate the kit i was going to use.. Man that sucks I had it painted so pimp.. It would have been the best thing ever.. I will start a different one then.. My batterys are still dead not sure where my charger is. Do you have one you could send me? Im pretty sure my model will have a custom frame and even a custom interior but i have to go and buy some stuff first.. Anyone have some free shit they can send me? I cant buy online so i need you shit free. Can i have someone else build parts of my model? Will you build my interior for me.. I cant pay you but I want you to make it cool. I dont want you to yell at me liek you do other people so I will add a nice picture here for you of my beyond pimp ass builds..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I GUESS RICKY I CAN MAKE AN EXCEPTION FOR YOU SINCE YOUR 45 AND STILL IN THE 3RD GRADE ! PLUS I WANT TO SEE THAT SALEEN MUSTANG / SUPER STALLION FINISHED !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

3rd grade... I wish.. I dun nvr fnshed furst. LMAO.. Im not that old man.. I feel it but im not.. Im only 28.. Hey mini pm me your addy I got something for ya..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ok fuckers..i'm in this shit. Let's weed out the leeches around here.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2008, 07:00 PM~10385898
> *To  many    call  outs  and  people  saying  the  Build off's  that  are  lined  up  dont  fit  there  build  style  !  To  many  people  saying  i  need  a  build off  to build  something !  And  funny  ass  fool  preaching  they  got  skills or  what  not but  aren't  building  shit !  So  heres  my  LAY  IT  LOW  CALL  OUT !
> IT'S ABOUT DAM TIME WE GET TO WEED OUT THE FLAKE'S AND POST WHORE'S AND HAVE JUST BUILDER'S BUILD OFF... YOU CAN COUNT ME IN ON THIS ONE.</span>
> 
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

whoa now, didn't you start that shit like 2 months ago spikekid??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nah a couple weeks ago but ive been workin on it real slow. im gettin layed off from work tomorrow so now ill be able to concentrate on it more


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2008, 07:47 PM~10386364
> *whoa now, didn't you start that shit like 2 months ago spikekid??
> *


I DON'T KNOW ......I SEEN IT A MONTH AND A HALF AGO ON MCM..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2008, 07:46 PM~10386353
> *IT'S ABOUT DAM TIME WE GET TO WEED OUT THE FLAKE'S AND POST WHORE'S AND HAVE JUST BUILDER'S BUILD OFF... YOU CAN COUNT ME IN ON THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look cool when its done


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2008, 10:02 PM~10386530
> *I DON'T KNOW ......I SEEN IT A MONTH AND A HALF AGO ON MCM..
> *


maybe it has been that long,fuck it dont seem like it :uh: good thing im gettin layed off lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i see alot of talking for a shut the fuck up and build buildoff! :nono: 














:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GIVE'S ME A CHANCE TO PULL OUT THE BIG DOG RIMS. ALL OF THEM ARE ALUMINUM.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 10 2008, 08:15 PM~10386647
> *i see alot of talking for a shut the fuck up and build buildoff! :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


SOME OF US REAL BUILDER'S CAN TALK AND BUILD AT THE SAME TIME. ALREADY GOT THE BELLY AND REAR SMOOTHED OUT.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I'm in 57 chevy belair kit.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> SOME OR US REAL BUILDER'S CAN TALK AND BUILD AT THE SAME TIME. ALREADY GOT THE BELLY AND REAR SMOOTH OUT.
> 
> i never claimed to be "a top dog or real builder" ! i dont talk about how great of a builder i am! I build for me,(when i build) i try to improve every time i pick up the exacto and never once claimed to be better than anyone here!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i never claimed to be "a top dog or real builder" ! i dont talk about how great of a builder i am! I build for me,(when i build) i try to improve every time i pick up the exacto and never once claimed to be better than anyone here!

DAM DID I STRIKE A NERVE ... I MENT IT IN GENERAL. AND THIS IS THE SECOND TIME YOU POSTED WITH NO PIC'S. :twak:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

also never claimed to be joining this build!  :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 10 2008, 08:43 PM~10386994
> *also never claimed to be joining this build!   :biggrin:
> *


SO YOUR GOING TO BE ON THE SIDELINE'S CHEERLEADING AND BEING A POST WHORE THEN. OK COOL THEN.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

post whore? look at my count! :roflmao: like i said, i build for me! no one else. i build on my time, not a time line! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I feel left out 










im in


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I talk to much...............  


















I may have to pack up some things at the house and take with me to the place I'm staying and build it. :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

Count me in. See you guy in the end.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I started a 68 Impala yesterday. If you guys allow it I want to enter it. What I did yesterday was add engine bay from a donor, primer and apply white base coat to body a nd interior. Car is RESIN. IF you do allow me to enter it since I started on it next post will be of pics.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Think that would be up to MINI....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my first build off..definitely in


















see ya at the end ladies...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: DAM IT...EVERYONE'S ALREADY LOOKING GOOD...SHIT NEED TO GET HOME & KANDY :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 10 2008, 08:31 PM~10386844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get this kit


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: Fuck that i'm in......Im startin today








This is wut its all about rite here....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in
i know its in another build off but im bringing this
that is if i can


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2008, 10:27 PM~10394854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice caddy homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 09:31 PM~10394883
> *im in
> i know its in another build off but im bringing this
> that is if i can
> ...


dude slow down and dont enter so many build offs.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its not that im going to be done with three when this one ends
im already half done with this one


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

My build


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres what i have done
































































so am i allowed in now?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

UMDUMBASS WHITE BOY ! Can you read? They gudie lines say to SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD ! Follow the rules ! Put a pickle in that peter buffer  you keep opening and stop the useless jibber jabber you keep typing ! Its not the point of it being a new build, a started build , something you found on someone elses photo account but that you SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD ! 

TOO MUCH OF THIS 

AND NOT ENOUGH OF THIS


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck you dont have to be a dick about it


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Dems fighten words.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 11:11 PM~10395242
> *fuck you dont have to be a dick about it
> *


 making more friends i see. :twak:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

umm duh! when ya gonna put some detail in it undead?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

MY ENTRY


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:nono:



> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 10 2008, 09:10 PM~10387262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Switched too....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

2 late 2 join?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 12 2008, 09:19 PM~10401066
> *2 late 2 join?
> *


shut up n build


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got some progress...shaved up & lowered


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

damm broo its lookin sweet ^


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Damn Ryan that almost looks like the real thing.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 12 2008, 08:47 PM~10401566
> *:0  Damn Ryan that almost looks like the real thing.
> *


x2


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 12 2008, 10:47 PM~10401566
> *:0  Damn Ryan that almost looks like the real thing.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-IM IN, IM GONNA SHUT THE FUCK UP AND FINISH THIS BUILD.....


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Update:STFUAB

4/13/2008


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

woah a tuner ... its all lookin nice homies


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 13 2008, 12:15 PM~10405244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where'd u get that turbo?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

1968 Chevy + majik blue pearl, so-blue, deep lilac, deep,lilac pearl, kandy brandywine, flat white =













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 14 2008, 12:10 AM~10408919
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 X :0


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 13 2008, 09:09 PM~10408903
> *1968 Chevy + majik blue pearl, so-blue, deep lilac, deep,lilac pearl, kandy brandywine, flat white =
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE YA GOT SKILLS, THAT SHIT LOOKIN TIGHT..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

changing to this, definately not gonna be done by the deadline, but atleast it motivcates me to build


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey+Apr 13 2008, 06:09 PM~10408903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie cut off that air conditioning compressor unit and belt and turn that intake around


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alright. got some pics. Building hopefully both. couger and old school t bird.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukk it i'm in.... 


























options.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

laid out...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 12 2008, 09:15 AM~10398077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I really want to see how this one turns out. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm done! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SWEET JEUSE ! That looks good as hell ! Nice to see back at the bench ! Now just finish the the BIG BODY CADDY and the all out 63 Drop !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2008, 10:35 AM~10412197
> *SWEET    JEUSE  !    That  looks  good  as  hell !    Nice  to  see  back  at the  bench !  Now  just  finish the  the  BIG  BODY  CADDY  and  the  all  out    63  Drop !
> *



SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD CABRON........you are barely on build #1 for 08' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 14 2008, 10:41 AM~10412259
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD CABRON........you are barely on build #1 for 08'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

NICE BUILDS EVERYONE!


----------



## fatherdevine (Apr 12, 2008)

Yo Im in!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

better hurry up!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

SINCE YOU BASTARD'S GOT A JUMP ON ME OVER THE WEEKEND WHEN I WAS GONE. I GOT ALL THIS DONE TODAY ADDED THE CUSTOM GRILL, CHOPED THE TOP , SMOOTHED THE BELLY AND GOT IT IN THE WHITE BASE. STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT CRAZY COLOR IM GOING WITH. BUT YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT WILL BE CRAZY. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TOO ALL....Don't talk about what you are going to do. Talk about what you have done. :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 14 2008, 08:50 PM~10415794
> *correstion, talk about nothing!, BUILD*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 07:51 PM~10415800
> *correstion
> *


??? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 05:51 PM~10415800
> *correstion,</span> talk about nothing!, BUILD*</span>
> [/b]


YOU BETTER BE BUILDING AND NOT SIPPIN ON THAT SIZZER...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 14 2008, 09:05 PM~10415915
> *YOU BETTER BE BUILDING AND NOT SIPPIN ON THAT SIZZER...
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 14 2008, 07:50 PM~10415794
> *TOO ALL....Don't talk about what you are going to do. Talk about what you have done. :0
> *


i got finished first..that's what i did!!! lmao :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn you all with the paint done...i bare got primer yet or even the frame done...SHIT!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 14 2008, 06:36 PM~10416200
> *i got finished first..that's what i did!!! lmao  :biggrin:
> *


MY ASS WAS GONE ALL WEEKEND SO YOU GUY'S GOT A HEAD START ON ME. IT SHOULD BE DONE BY THIS WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 14 2008, 10:24 AM~10412069
> *i'm done!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: sick as f$#k........


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 14 2008, 09:48 PM~10416977
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: sick as f$#k........
> *


thanks man, i'll try to post up some sunshine pictures when it get's nice out, car has a lot of flip to it from the pearls. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Great work Ryan! :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 11:19 PM~10417305
> *Great work Ryan!    :0
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 14 2008, 02:44 PM~10415759
> *SINCE YOU BASTARD'S GOT A JUMP ON ME OVER THE WEEKEND WHEN I WAS GONE.  I GOT ALL THIS DONE TODAY ADDED THE CUSTOM GRILL, CHOPED THE TOP , SMOOTHED THE BELLY AND GOT IT IN THE WHITE BASE.  STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT CRAZY COLOR IM GOING WITH. BUT YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT WILL BE CRAZY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 u got the laSalle conversion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 14 2008, 09:29 PM~10418032
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!! lookin great so far homie!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

awwwww shit! :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 09:30 PM~10418058
> *awwwww shit!    :0  :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE'S.  

NOW I JUST HAVE TO PICK OUT A CRAZY COLOR.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i had a feelin that was coming when i saw the laSalle clip :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
EVERYONE'S LOOKING GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that purple. :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

YO EVERYONE THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN SICK :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good bro! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERE IS MY ENTRY,IF IT'S NOT TOO LATE. 


*408MODELS
STFU&B BUILD OFF*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sunny day today, some good finished pics


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT COLOR IS THAT RYAN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2008, 02:42 PM~10422192
> *WHAT COLOR IS THAT RYAN
> *


*x2 BUCKAROO *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2008, 02:42 PM~10422192
> *WHAT COLOR IS THAT RYAN
> *


HOK cocoa pearl is the base, then i mixed some PPG copper pearl powder with some clear and layed it on top. 

This is the pearl base..
http://images34.fotki.com/v1122/photos/1/1...IMG_4753-vi.jpg

and here's what went on top
http://images36.fotki.com/v1161/photos/1/1...IMG_4818-vi.jpg


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 15 2008, 01:56 PM~10422288
> *HOK cocoa pearl is the base, then i mixed some PPG copper pearl powder with some clear and layed it on top.
> 
> This is the pearl base..
> ...



THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work homie ^^^^^^

here's where i'm at now....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

home made bags?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u can make 2 sets with about $5


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie. im tryin lol. the trucks lookin good too.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2008, 06:06 PM~10423199
> *u can make 2 sets with about $5
> *


cool, but i cant find the o rings around here, that why i got some in th mail....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 15 2008, 12:08 PM~10423206
> *cool, but i cant find the o rings around here, that why i got some in th mail....
> *


i got mine at Home Depot... go the the bathroom faucet section... they got them with the repair kits and shit... pack of 10 rings for $1.97 here.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2008, 06:13 PM~10423227
> *i got mine at Home Depot... go the the bathroom faucet section... they got them with the repair kits and shit... pack of 10 rings for $1.97 here.....
> *


thanks, i never knew where to get them at....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

95-98 interior upgrade


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Snow white pearl over white base. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*LOW-RIDER*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 15 2008, 05:44 PM~10423412
> *LOW-RIDER
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 15 2008, 03:37 PM~10423357
> *Snow white pearl over white base. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got more done on mine... alot lower now!




























more coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice interior color, what color(s) u doing the body?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Watz n store for these Boyz RO?????? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 15 2008, 02:43 PM~10424277
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Watz n store for these Boyz RO?????? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: no talkin about it you'll see :biggrin: or call a homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

clean ride 1ofakind especially for like two day build!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@Apr 15 2008, 02:53 PM~10424361
> *clean ride 1ofakind especially for like two day build!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the idea?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good. looks like it was a factory paintjob on a 1:1


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin just clean man...nice paint job


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2008, 07:44 PM~10425245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, im lovin this!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2008, 09:44 PM~10425245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you just goin to town on this bad bitch,and its look tight as fuck


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 15 2008, 05:10 PM~10425502
> *damn homie you just goin to town on this bad bitch,and its look tight as fuck
> *


haven't done pretty much anything for two weeks..... couldn't.... now today i had a day off so i went nuts :biggrin: feels good


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 
























:uh: 

















Now skirts
















or no skirts????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks sick homie uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

No skirts bro!!! Wat kolor is that green bro?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 15 2008, 10:04 PM~10426160
> *No skirts bro!!! Wat kolor is that green bro?
> *


green metal specks,just 3 light coats.gonna do more coats tomorrow.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 15 2008, 09:04 PM~10426160
> *No skirts bro!!! Wat kolor is that green bro?
> *


Thought the same thing bro. Its Hampstead Green metallic from dupli color


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 15 2008, 09:09 PM~10426212
> *green metal specks,just 3 light coats.gonna do more coats tomorrow.
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10426287
> *Thought the same thing bro. Its Hampstead Green metallic from dupli color
> *


thats the little can import color right? i love that shit


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2008, 09:20 PM~10426318
> *thats the little can import color right? i love that shit
> *



:yes: :yes: very nice lays down smooth


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well homies heres my updates to wat ive been up to on my build :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides look dope


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 15 2008, 09:25 PM~10426374
> *well homies heres my updates to wat ive been up to on my build :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 15 2008, 09:27 PM~10426411
> *DAMN  :0  :0
> *



thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10426448
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good MKD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good SPIKEKID :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie. thats my 1st time makin a exhaust system too :cheesy: 

and dont mind the tanny x-member,still doin a lil work to it lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 15 2008, 06:49 PM~10426711
> *thanks homie. thats my 1st time makin a exhaust system too :cheesy:
> 
> and dont mind the tanny x-member,still doin a lil work to it lol
> *


maybe you'll switch to GM after this build  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 16 2008, 12:05 AM~10426890
> *maybe you'll switch to GM after this build   :biggrin:
> *


cant say i will lol. my cuzin kept talkin bout all the shit he wants to do with his car,now that he's got his own house and no money to do anything, he has all the time to go out to the garage and tinker with the car. i remembered he built a replica a while back but it wasnt complete,so i got it from him and figured id help him get his visual idea for the 1:1 better,and maybe itll help motivate him to work on it :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN HOIMES DO THE DAMN THING!!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

started doing some work on seats using ken's fuzzy fur (or whatever it is called)


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

you guys are killin it


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

more work done, engine is mocked up...

















more frame done as well


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Smooooooooooooooooooooooth


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

My build will most likely not be done by the 1st. G/f has been in and out of the hospital with pregnancy so the new baby is more important. But here is pics of were the 57 stands now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey, at least you have color on it...im more worried bout the undersides of mine...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks wet as hell


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres the start to mine. only worked alittle time on it. Will pick up more on it tomm. 

trunk cut and thinking of cutting the doors where the line is. cut the pillers out and a hollywood top. 
















already started cutting down the back of the doors and the trim line. Just unsure how I want the front of the doors to look. 

hood cut in half. Need to get rid of the inner fenders.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

my vision. 

white base, pearl white paint and purple decals and gel pens. 
purple-white interior? 

start off with 65 impala decals. 









alittle cutting and creativity.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell ya homie thatll look badass. 

you gonna put the landu top on it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 16 2008, 08:30 PM~10434534
> *hell ya homie thatll look badass.
> 
> you gonna put the landu top on it?
> *



naw homie probally not?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 08:26 PM~10434490
> *my vision.
> 
> white base,  pearl white paint and purple decals and gel pens.
> ...


hell yea bro lookin killer :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 10:33 PM~10434579
> *naw homie probally not?
> *


whatcha want for it?? ill need one to hack up when i make a 5th


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 16 2008, 08:40 PM~10434676
> *whatcha want for it?? ill need one to hack up when i make a 5th
> *



Let me make sure I wont use it. if not I'll give it to ya.  I'm thinking of trying this foam from Cruzinlow for the top. 

diamond in the back. lol.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN 1OFAKIND THAT CAPRICE LOOKS TIGHT, AND ALL THE OTHER RIDES ARE TURNIN OUT TIGHT ASS FUK TOO.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 10:49 PM~10434779
> *Let me make sure I wont use it.    if not I'll give it to ya.        I'm thinking of trying this foam from Cruzinlow for the top.
> 
> diamond in the back.  lol.
> *


ight cool sounds good

that top will look good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 16 2008, 08:55 PM~10434839
> *ight cool sounds good
> 
> that top will look good
> *



cool deal. 




NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD! 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2008, 11:22 PM~10435059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see a chrysler :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

MARINATE, color combo came out clean as hell, homie!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 08:49 PM~10434779
> *Let me make sure I wont use it.    if not I'll give it to ya.        I'm thinking of trying this foam from Cruzinlow for the top.
> 
> diamond in the back.  lol.
> *


 

do it up bro, cougar lookin sick so far :biggrin:  


MARINATE and DOPE-SCALE rides are lookin sick homies ,....nice ass paint on them rides :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 17 2008, 12:36 AM~10435684
> *do it up bro, cougar lookin sick so far  :biggrin:
> MARINATE  and DOPE-SCALE rides are lookin sick homies ,....nice ass paint on them rides :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DONE.....</span>








































































































THATS IT HOMIES, DOPE 72'.....
SORRY BOUT THE SIZE ON LAST PIKS THOUGHT I GOT THEM ALL.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad except the mud flaps...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-ITS AN OLD SCHOOL BUILD HOMIE, EVEN CARS HAD THEM BACK IN THE DAY PLUS I DONT WANT ROCKS FLYING UP AND SCRATCHIN THE PAINT JOB. ITS MY FIRST MARBLE JOB GOTTA KEEP IT NICE YA KNO..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am liking the marble middle homie... :thumbsup: ,but not really feeling the mudflaps either, but to each his own, i guess, again, it looks clean...




...also, u couldn't have them mudflaps if it was dropped :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im thinkin bout puttin mudflaps on my 5th after i get it painted. since its a daily i dont want that paint gettin all scratched to shit  

chebby pickem up looks dope


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Apr 17 2008, 02:58 PM~10441328
> *ORALE VATO-DONE.....</span>
> 
> 
> ...


that fukker would totally have won the Paisa Buildoff :biggrin: looks tight homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WANTED 1959 or 60 DROPTOP CHROME WINDSHEILD TRIM AND WINDSHEILD


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 17 2008, 08:26 PM~10442559
> *that fukker would totally have won the Paisa Buildoff  :biggrin: looks tight homie
> *


ORALE VATO-NAH HOMIE ITS MISSIN THE CURTAINS ON THE INSIDE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PERO I THINK I GOT ENOUGH CHROME ON IT TO QUALIFY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

my plan. To add the 1959 or 60 windshield to this cougar.  



















to late now already cut so I need this soon if anyone got one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Apr 17 2008, 05:36 PM~10442650
> *ORALE VATO-NAH HOMIE ITS MISSIN THE CURTAINS ON THE INSIDE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PERO I THINK I GOT ENOUGH CHROME ON IT TO QUALIFY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and u need either side pipes or upright exhaust..... or both :biggrin: even tho u got the rears....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

cougar is lookin good LOWANDBEYOND nice work so far bro :0 :0 :0 and DOPE-SCALE your truck turned-out bad-ass bro :cheesy:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 17 2008, 08:52 PM~10442852
> *cougar is lookin good LOWANDBEYOND nice work so far bro :0  :0  :0  and DOPE-SCALE your truck turned-out bad-ass bro :cheesy:
> *


ORALE VATO-GRACIAS LOCO.....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

more updates for yall homies...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SICKNESS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn C-LOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice fukkin work homie uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

trimwork done


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love the 2 tone RO.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the chevy is lookin hella good ROLLIN,nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


..BIG THANX homies for the compliments :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

showoff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn I love your paints and clear Bigg homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, i ahven't even really touched the nomad laterl, definaltely not gonna get donem i dont even think i could finish the frame work this soon.... nice builds all!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2008, 11:50 PM~10443855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COULDNT WAIT HUH


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2008, 11:04 PM~10443987
> *COULDNT WAIT HUH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*AWESOME KOLOR PRIMO.*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT BIGGS!!!!!! :angry: ARE YOU DIPPING THESE FUCKERS IN "LIQUID GLASS"..LOL SICK AND SMOOTH AS FUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Apr 17 2008, 08:03 PM~10443986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Homies....... :biggrin: 
Primo the color look's blue but it's not it's just the pearl it's HOK Dark Teal. 
Fred the clear cost a grip but it's well worth it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 18 2008, 01:08 AM~10444031
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2008, 12:11 AM~10444051
> *Thanks Homies....... :biggrin:
> Primo the color look's blue but it's not it's just the pearl it's HOK Dark Teal.
> Fred the clear cost a grip but it's well worth it.
> *


YES IT IS :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2008, 10:11 PM~10444051
> *Thanks Homies....... :biggrin:
> Primo the color look's blue but it's not it's just the pearl it's HOK Dark Teal.
> Fred the clear cost a grip but it's well worth it.
> *


JUST GOT PAID SO BEFORE I BLOW IT ALL ON BILLS, I'M GOING TO GO TRY AND FIND SOME! I GOT A HOOK UP AT ONE OF OUR PAINT STORES.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2008, 11:13 PM~10444066
> *YES IT IS  :0
> 
> 
> ...


look's good bro. post one with more angle so we can see the gleeeeem. :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2008, 10:13 PM~10444066
> *YES IT IS  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*CARNAL '67 LOOKS GLEAMING KLEAN*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 18 2008, 01:13 AM~10444070
> *JUST GOT PAID SO BEFORE I BLOW IT ALL ON BILLS, I'M GOING TO GO TRY AND FIND SOME! I GOT A HOOK UP AT ONE OF OUR PAINT STORES.
> *












The white can runs in my shops $125.00 a gal with the harder

The black runs $80.00 with the hardner ! 


The Blue caddy you got off me is with the Black can ! 



















They both offer differnt speeds of hardners ! And differnt mix ratio ! What ever you get please practice on junk frist some clears can get hot and ruin your kit !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS HOMIE, I'VE BEEN USING THE XTREME CLEAR FOR A MINUTE NOW. MY HOMIE INTRODUCED ME TO THE PPG 2100 AND ITS PRETTY DAMN NICE.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

WHEN PEOPLE SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD, SOME TOP QUALITY SHIT GETS TURNED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 18 2008, 08:13 AM~10445752
> *WHEN PEOPLE SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD, SOME TOP QUALITY SHIT GETS TURNED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I'm waaaaayyyyy behind....Sick Baby + Sick Wife = No building for Mike....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

paint didnt have enough kick to it so had 2 give it a fade LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 18 2008, 11:18 AM~10446169
> *I'm waaaaayyyyy behind....Sick Baby + Sick Wife = No building for Mike....
> *


Id say thats more important anyway :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2008, 08:34 PM~10442639
> *WANTED 1959 or 60 DROPTOP CHROME WINDSHEILD TRIM AND WINDSHEILD
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KAN'T SEE PICS AT WERK, BUT I CAN ALREADY SEE FROM COMMENTS THERE'S SOME BADASS SHIT IN HERE!  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good homies


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 18 2008, 06:38 PM~10449378
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE KOLOR BRO!! KEEP IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Pretty much completed the interior. Have to had some pe stuff.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NOW HERE IS THE TRU COLOR THAT IT IS.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Mocked up the wheels and interior.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

57s lookin tight. 

yo rides lookin wet biggs


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

am i still here...yeap.

more shit done, still layin flatter than yall...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2008, 07:21 PM~10451416
> *am i still here...yeap.
> 
> more shit done, still layin flatter than yall...
> ...


is that a challenge? :scrutinize:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

take it as what you want.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2008, 05:44 AM~10452904
> *take it as what you want.. :biggrin:
> *


  maybe after this build we can get into some fun  nothing serious but just some good slammed trucks :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its possible...thats what i do best. Though believe me i gotta have alot of time to do it, ideas come one day @ a time. And this buiold has been absolutely fun thruout. Its my second time ive built this kind of truck--the first time it was comp. drag & got a 3rd place plaque


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2008, 01:36 PM~10453355
> * maybe after this build we can get into some fun  nothing serious but just some good slammed trucks  :biggrin:
> *


 that should be nutz. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2008, 07:39 AM~10453376
> *its possible...thats what i do best.  Though believe me i gotta have alot of time to do it, ideas come one day @ a time.  And this buiold has been absolutely fun thruout.  Its my second time ive built this kind of truck--the first time it was comp. drag & got a 3rd place plaque
> *


not a call-out but just a build


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

theres a truckin build off comin up a in the next few months lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

theres a truckin build off comin up a in the next few months lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

might be interesting...i have the opposite of the ford in the chevy form i wanna get down to pavement in the same manner..already have to color picked on it ( magenta)--or pussy pink.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2008, 10:24 PM~10451066
> *NOW HERE IS THE TRU COLOR THAT IT IS.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 SICK WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

almost done :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK.......I LOVE GOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 19 2008, 06:09 PM~10455754
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Damn Twinn, or should i say Archbishop Magic Don Juan with all that green and gold. Looks good homie. Green is for the money...and gold is for the honeys. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 i dont like gold but DAMN thats tight


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 19 2008, 06:42 PM~10455911
> *:0 i dont like gold but DAMN thats tight
> *


x2 not really a gold fan but that ride is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you fuckers & those damn paint jobs....lol. lookin good holmes!!

more updates on mine, got some flat black laid on the front just to see what all blacks gonna look like, got the bed all touched up as well, just need some touching up.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 19 2008, 03:09 PM~10455754
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

MORE OF THE *KNIGHTRIDER /LOW-RIDER*














































GOTTA FIX THE REAR WHEELS THOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 20 2008, 01:18 PM~10461070
> *MORE OF THE KNIGHTRIDER /LOW-RIDER
> 
> 
> ...


and bring the front wheels under the fender a bit more


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol yea im doing that right now


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TWINN that 67 is badass! :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 20 2008, 08:49 PM~10463225
> *TWINN that 67 is badass!  :0  :0
> *


x2....good job everyone....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ETCHED!  



































.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 21 2008, 07:29 PM~10470229
> *ETCHED!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's going to be a hard one to beat will all them goodie's.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

only ten days left!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 21 2008, 07:38 PM~10470346
> *only ten days left!!
> *


yup. :biggrin: 
all i got left is assembly. let's see how manny guy's don't finish. :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ill be close to done. just need glass.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit! I deffently wont be done in 10 days.  I'll give her hell tho.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2008, 08:11 PM~10470744
> *shit!  I deffently wont be done in 10 days.        I'll give her hell tho.
> *



x2 bro gotta get down on the foam for my interior


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10470429
> *yup.  :biggrin:
> all i got left is assembly. let's see how manny guy's don't finish. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Got some PE shit put on, I'll put the rest on when i mate the body to the chassis.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damn it's dusty.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*damn i hope i can finish this one* hno: *got quite a bit to go*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:angry: server


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 19 2008, 07:09 PM~10455754
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who did the plating chrometech usa


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I BELEIVE THATS THE KIT HE GOT FROM BETO AND THATS THE KIT I SOLD BETO! I BOUGHT THAT KIT YEARS AGO FROM BIG KIDS ENTERPRISES AND LOOK HOW GOOD IT STILL LOOKS FOR BEING GOLD!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im still doin bodywork...1 week to go..HAHA...
got part of the truck painted in met. black (pic of that later), did the rollpan like the magazine truck w/o the license plate..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: Everything is looking good.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

interior done


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

This 57 kit sucked, but here it is finished. I didnt wire the engine. Basically i had enough with it. It pissed me off too many times. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

no foil???


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

way to much gold on that car but it is clean


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

foiled with chrome tape,also added a lil antenna to the roof

















jugs painted to look like that worn out yellow, also painted the wipers


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuckin server


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 23 2008, 06:39 PM~10486976
> *no foil???
> *



No foil, Kit is a peice of shit. Not worthy enough to put foil on it. I wont buy another one of those kits. There garbage.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 23 2008, 01:12 PM~10487170
> *No foil, Kit is a peice of shit. Not worthy enough to put foil on it.  I wont buy another one of those kits. There garbage.
> *



send me the other motor it came with then


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The 409 with the engine stand, Lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 23 2008, 01:15 PM~10487199
> *The 409 with the engine stand, Lol
> *


yup.... thats the one :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

put some work in today...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

front suspension coming together.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice to see a slammed model..... even nicer to see it all hooked up realistically


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hells ya homie thats turnin out badass


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good Bodine. Gold would have set that bitch off proper tho! :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2008, 02:37 AM~10491269
> *looks good Bodine.    Gold would have set that bitch off proper tho!    :0
> *


but all stuff with kit is chrome 

and i dont have gold foil..lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 24 2008, 02:16 AM~10491321
> *but all stuff with kit is chrome
> 
> and i dont have gold foil..lol
> *




atleast some gold/chrome wheels. :biggrin: Gold foil is only 5.50$ same price you payed for that junk ass ultra bright. :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good homies


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the motor wired  









and a prop for phatras :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 10 2008, 11:58 PM~10388427
> *I feel left out
> 
> 
> ...



Well Heres one of them! :biggrin: 



























































The 67 wont get finished in time because all the parts are at the Chromers and wont be done in time


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 25 2008, 03:06 PM~10504519
> *Well Heres one of them! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whens the last day for this build off?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

When ever you complete your build is the last day ! This topic is ment for you as a builder to not explain whats going to happen but make it happen ! Hance the title ! 


SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD ! 

To you guys that have finished and those that are work i hope this has been fun and lite's a fire under your asses to get back to building !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that 41 came out sick homie great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

*DONE!!!!*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> *DONE!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... thats gotta be your best one yet!! very detailed :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol yup. got the idea from someone who did it on MCM :biggrin: 

here the 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 12:04 AM~10506866
> *damn homie.... thats gotta be your best one yet!! very detailed  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie. i think it is too, but i figured id make it really detailed to saprise the hell outta my cuzin :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

couple more pics, dunno if they turned out any better


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u need decals homie....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i know its the only thing missin but i couldnt find any of the ones he has


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 25 2008, 11:19 PM~10506987
> *ya i know its the only thing missin but i couldnt find any of the ones he has
> *


close the hood for burnout set-up  

looks good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie. he does, let me correct that, he DID burnouts in his garage with the hood open or closed lol. but now he cant cuz his tires are down to the cords,and the gas tank is out to install a fuel cell


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 25 2008, 10:16 PM~10506959
> *couple more pics, dunno if they turned out any better
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks just like my friends car when it got stolen lol he had the hood up and went to get some water while it was running and guess what see ya somebody took off in it. nice build bro i'll have to save this pic and show him that was some funny shit lol he never did find it :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Rides are sick homies Spike that is some clean detail homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 26 2008, 12:51 PM~10510004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok just need to put mototr together and foil and clear and its done here is the interior


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn homie that semi is turnin out sweet


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

wow im speechless
do you have another kit like that


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well i got some more work done on my build homies...hope im able to finish this one


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW, that's looking real nice cruzin....

Semi is lookin sick also....

Keep up the good work guys....I'm out...been workin on the house lately, no building :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 29 2008, 03:08 AM~10529398
> *well i got some more work done on my build homies...hope im able to finish this one
> 
> 
> ...


damn cruzin thats badass


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im a drop out as well...no way i can get the f1 done in time, the engine is just goin in, the rear setup hasnt been touched..no interior....besides i gotta club build off i gotta attend to thats a lil more serious than this one.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Apr 28 2008, 10:44 PM~10526783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good cruzin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0  Lookin good Homies!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a sneek peek at the start of my interior...and thanx again for all compliments and feedback homies :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 30 2008, 04:21 AM~10538938
> *heres a sneek peek at the start of my interior...and thanx again for all compliments and feedback homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that is twisted.....what glue do you use to get it to set right, the glue i tried made it wavy...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 30 2008, 03:32 AM~10538958
> *that is twisted.....what glue do you use to get it to set right, the glue i tried made it wavy...
> *


hot glue gun


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

holy moly ! ! 
that one kick ass interior. i hop i can do something like that. cant wait to see the pumps and hard line in :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 06:45 AM~10539566
> *hot glue gun
> *



you got er holmez :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats awesome


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

How did you make this amaizing engraved lokking parts ???


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 1 2008, 12:15 AM~10547624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking killer bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2008, 07:00 PM~10385898
> *To  many    call  outs  and  people  saying  the  Build off's  that  are  lined  up  dont  fit  there  build  style  !  To  many  people  saying  i  need  a  build off  to build  something !  And  funny  ass  fool  preaching  they  got  skills or  what  not but  aren't  building  shit !  So  heres  my  LAY  IT  LOW  CALL  OUT !
> THERE  WILL  A  FEW  PRIZES  TO  UNLEASH  TO  THE  TOP  3  THAT  STAND  OUT  !  </span></span>REMEMBER  NO  TALKING  ABOUT  IT    OR  YOU  WILL  BE  ASKED  TO  NOT TAKE  PART  AND  YOUR  BUILD  WILL  BE  DELETED  !  HAND  ANY  QUESTION  OR  COMMENTS  THROW  PMS  WITH THE  BUILDER  THAT  POSTED  PIC  !
> 
> ...


*
ORALE VATO-SO WHO FINISHED.....*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

I DID!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just about done, been on it like crazy for the last few days,would have had it finished already just that we lost a family member last week, so didnt have time to do anything on my build till tuesday, BUT its just about there


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so will it count if i finish tonight?

just havent been on it as much worked 20 straight 4-12:30am 

ill get on it now :/


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes just keep building my freind ! We just want to see more building and less running off at the mouth LOL ! 

Hope you been well Bo ! Take your time theres really no ture end date !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2008, 12:21 AM~10557805
> *Yes  just  keep  building  my  freind  !  We  just  want to  see  more  building    and less  running  off  at  the  mouth  LOL !
> 
> Hope  you  been  well  Bo !  Take  your  time    theres  really  no    ture  end  date  !
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2008, 08:24 PM~10557826
> *
> *


told you :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got her done ,now presenting CANDY DREAMS..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

badass


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 2 2008, 03:23 PM~10560978
> *got her done ,now presenting CANDY DREAMS..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats just plan SIC!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice work homie!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OOO more pics i see it now , modle car of the year ....
but why didnt you do bouth doors the same ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD LOW. 
YOU SHOULD CALL IT SOMETHING LIKE AZTEC DREAM'S
IT LOOK'S LIKE THE AZTEC SIMBOLS ON THE PAINT. NICE WORK.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Better late then never


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Started it yesterday so yer...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx everyone for the compliments and feedback :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

slamm that truck and tuck them wheels homie


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Dont tell me wut to do foo!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 5 2008, 10:01 AM~10580107
> *Dont tell me wut to do foo!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

nice clean work but kinda weird lookin'


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 5 2008, 10:08 AM~10580173
> *nice clean work but kinda weird lookin'
> *


exactly..... needs to be sitting on the ground with them wheels tucked up in there....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 5 2008, 02:08 PM~10580173
> *nice clean work but kinda weird lookin'
> *



hey bro, why dont you enter a pinto wagon in this???


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 01:10 PM~10580191
> *exactly..... needs to be sitting on the ground with them wheels tucked up in there....
> *


I got another one of these kits 
Il make that a groundride :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 5 2008, 10:16 AM~10580245
> *I got another one of these kits
> Il make that a groundride  :biggrin:
> *


cut the two and combine them to make an oldschool style minitruck with an extended cab and tandem rear axles....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 01:19 PM~10580264
> *cut the two and combine them to make an oldschool style minitruck with an extended cab and tandem rear axles....
> *


No im not :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 5 2008, 03:22 PM~10580292
> *No im not  :uh:
> *


he was givin an idea :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 5 2008, 10:41 AM~10580432
> *he was givin an idea :uh:
> *


 :yes: http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100088560.htm :biggrin:

he needs a camper top tho....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 03:43 PM~10580451
> *:yes: http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100088560.htm  :biggrin:
> 
> he needs a camper top tho....
> *


thats ugly as fuck. ive never liked the tandom axels,or convert trucks unless it was factory like the 70s ramchargers,blazers,n broncos


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 5 2008, 10:56 AM~10580575
> *thats ugly as fuck. ive never liked the tandom axels,or convert trucks unless it was factory like the 70s ramchargers,blazers,n broncos
> *


what about the late 80s/90s dakotas? :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

forgot about them,prolly cuz there wasnt to many,cuz they were ugly lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 5 2008, 04:56 PM~10580575
> *thats ugly as fuck. ive never liked the tandom axels,or convert trucks unless it was factory like the 70s ramchargers,blazers,n broncos
> *


x-1000 :angry:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 04:59 PM~10580614
> *what about the late 80s/90s dakotas?  :cheesy:
> *


The shelby's? I liked those.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

is that testors lime ice lacquer ?? ^^^^^^^^


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 10 2008, 08:46 AM~10622740
> *is that testors lime ice lacquer ?? ^^^^^^^^
> *


X2...i wanna get the paint color you used for one of my builds im working on


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING TIGHT HOMIE'S....  
I KNOW I KNOW SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD SOMETHING BIGGS. YEAH,YEAH WHATEVER. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 10 2008, 09:46 AM~10622740
> *is that testors lime ice lacquer ?? ^^^^^^^^
> *


yup :cheesy: 

i just didnt have good clear


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i just got that paint its great for us rattle can'ers lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 12 2008, 01:20 AM~10633001
> *i just got that paint its great for us rattle can'ers lol
> *


i just bought me a gravity fed IWATA eclipse :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 12 2008, 03:20 AM~10633001
> *i just got that paint its great for us rattle can'ers lol
> *


I have to agree. I really like to the new Testors shit.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

This mine that i had for a while now, just havent had time to finsh it...I had painted bout 5-6yrs ago..Soon i should start to get back on it...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 2 2008, 02:23 PM~10560978
> *got her done ,now presenting CANDY DREAMS..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this is motivation at its finest 


looks killer bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 12 2008, 05:34 PM~10857790
> *this is motivation at its finest
> looks killer bro
> *



thanx bro


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jun 12 2008, 05:50 PM~10857895
> *thanx bro
> *


 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cruzin........ thats by far the badest whip ive seen so far this year. if you ever sale it i want 1st dibs


----------

